# Dangit, bucked out early again.



## BowanaLee (Oct 30, 2019)

Dangit, bucked out early again. With 3 months left, now what ?


----------



## NugeForPres (Oct 30, 2019)

Kick back, relax, and order up some tender deer mcnuggets.  They eat better than those horns anyway ?.  Good 'un there, Mr. Lee.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 30, 2019)

MONSTER ! BIG TIME ! ? 
Congratulations !

Now you can fish !
Cool/cold weather is a great time.
Fish gotta' eat too.. ?


----------



## JSnake (Oct 30, 2019)

Mercy! Great buck! dekalb?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 30, 2019)

You should probably let me hunt your spot..seeing how you don’t need it anymore! That’s an awesome deer


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 30, 2019)

Great deer, Bowana! Is that 15 scorable points?

That one of them 'tame' urban deer?


----------



## BowSniper (Oct 30, 2019)

That is a beast of a buck Lee.  Congrats!!!

BowSniper


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Oct 30, 2019)

What products are you using? Is that doe urine?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 30, 2019)

Man what a buck. Congrats!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 30, 2019)

I’d wish to tag out on one as big as that.
DAAAAAAANNNNNGGGGGG!


----------



## uturn (Oct 30, 2019)

Great problem to have!

Congratulations on another fine buck!!


----------



## Taco4x4 (Oct 30, 2019)

Two main beams on his left side and each has its own brow tine. That is awesome. Great job.


----------



## davidhelmly (Oct 30, 2019)

Great buck Lee, you need to put that Xgun down next year and use a real bow again to give them a chance!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 30, 2019)

I wouldn't be too upset about having to burn my last tag on that guy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Good googly moogly, what a buck!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 30, 2019)

Stone cold killer!!!! Great buck!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 30, 2019)

cuz that is an absolute trophy....

congrats


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 30, 2019)

Good grief what a Monster!! WOW!!


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 30, 2019)

Yep id be fishing like a mad man.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2019)

BowanaLee said:


> Dangit, bucked out early again. With 3 months left, now what ?


Show me where your stand is?


----------



## Sixes (Oct 30, 2019)

That is a giant!  I hope you got it on video


----------



## lildorris00 (Oct 30, 2019)

Tagged out?  I don't remember seeing your first buck of the year.  That one is a beautiful animal.


----------



## BlackEagle2 (Oct 30, 2019)

Heck of a deer Lee. Congrats.


----------



## Waddams (Oct 30, 2019)

Switch to hunting 'yotes and scout for turkey season!


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 30, 2019)

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> What products are you using? Is that doe urine?


Don't think I can answer that. Send PM.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 30, 2019)

Been looking at used bass boats for a few months. Guess I better speed it up ?


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Oct 30, 2019)

That is a very impressive buck, nice to be done before it gets cold.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 30, 2019)

Congrats you have a problem I only hope to have at this time so I can spend more time hunting out of the state


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 30, 2019)

lildorris00 said:


> Tagged out?  I don't remember seeing your first buck of the year.  That one is a beautiful animal.


http://forum.gon.com/threads/its-to-hot-to-hunt-not.951854/


----------



## lildorris00 (Oct 30, 2019)

BowanaLee said:


> http://forum.gon.com/threads/its-to-hot-to-hunt-not.951854/


I did see that post...I just didn't realize one was a 2019 kill.  You kill great deer every year.  Keep it up.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2019)

WoW!! Congrats!! Bucked out in OCT is the real deal!


----------



## antharper (Oct 30, 2019)

Man what a buck , congrats , plenty of does up your way need sticking


----------



## Tadder (Oct 30, 2019)

Congrats, Lee, thats an Awesome Buck to tag out on . That 1st buck was purty gooden,if I remember right. You the Man . Bet that ticker got a little excited when that Big Boy should up.


----------



## glynr329 (Oct 30, 2019)

You could be my mentor. Just throwing that out. Why waste all that great talent for 3 months


----------



## formula1 (Oct 30, 2019)

There's tags available in other states.


----------



## Wanderlust (Oct 30, 2019)

Congratulations on a giant.


----------



## Buckfever (Oct 30, 2019)

WOW great buck Lee! Congratulations


----------



## formula1 (Oct 30, 2019)

There's tags available in other states.


----------



## NiteHunter (Oct 30, 2019)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Tadder (Oct 30, 2019)

BowanaLee said:


> Dangit, bucked out early again. With 3 months left, now what ?


Hay , BowanaLee you have that big boy aged yet. Just curious .


----------



## 3darcher (Oct 30, 2019)

taxidermy bill looking pretty strong this year!   congrats on a great year.   Hope you got it on video!


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 30, 2019)

Awesome buck Lee!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 30, 2019)

Congrats on a great buck


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 30, 2019)

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> What products are you using? Is that doe urine?


PM answered.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 30, 2019)

Tadder said:


> Hay , BowanaLee you have that big boy aged yet. Just curious .


I know him. Hes either 5 or 6.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 30, 2019)

That's to big to mount. Just cut the antlers off to make knife handles.


----------



## glynr329 (Oct 30, 2019)

That is a beautiful buck. Send info on attractans used.


----------



## Keith Karr (Oct 31, 2019)

Outstanding buck Lee !!!
Congratulations


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 31, 2019)

Heck of a deer Lee. Congratulations!!


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 31, 2019)

Woowee! You sir have done it again! Congrats! Not sure what yer secret is because I drink a bottle of that stuff every time I go to the stand and all I get is bad breath. I must be doing something wrong?


----------



## stonecreek (Oct 31, 2019)

Those are some great ones! Looking forward to videos.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 31, 2019)

What a Monster.


----------



## krizia829 (Oct 31, 2019)

Go on doe patrol!! Or fish. Lol


----------



## jfarrell30339 (Oct 31, 2019)

If you've got additional bucks you need shot give me a holler.  I'm willing to help you out.


----------



## Rashman (Oct 31, 2019)

If you don’t mind me asking, What county?


----------



## alwayslookin (Oct 31, 2019)

Good lawd, what a buck.  Congrats sir.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 31, 2019)

davidhelmly said:


> Great buck Lee, you need to put that Xgun down next year and use a real bow again to give them a chance!!


Degenerative arthritis keeps me down to about 40 lbs.  I've tried that. Didn't turn out that well. Especially at the angle I took on this rascal. At 64, my days of bow hunting are probably over. Thank god for xbows.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 31, 2019)

Another awesome buck, congrats Lee.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 31, 2019)

Rashman said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, What county?


Dekalb in my neighborhood.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 1, 2019)

Dang stud right there Lee! Congrats buddy


----------



## kevin17 (Nov 1, 2019)

Wow what a buck


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 2, 2019)

You put a tape on him Lee?


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 3, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> You put a tape on him Lee?


No but I will soon. It’s still at the processor. Side to side will kill the net but gross should be pretty good.


----------



## Tadder (Nov 3, 2019)

AWESOME BUCK NO MATTER WHAT NET IS. He got it ALL AGE, MASS,CHARTER,TINES,BEAM LIG. ECT.. Bless to have a buck of that quality to hunt BowanaLee.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Nov 4, 2019)

Awe man...I hate when that happens.oh well there's always next year.....


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 4, 2019)

BowanaLee said:


> No but I will soon. It’s still at the processor. Side to side will kill the net but gross should be pretty good.



I think he’s going to surprise you on the total of abnormal inches. 
Again, heck of a deer. Congratulations again.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Nov 4, 2019)

Great deer. When will that hunt be on your YouTube channel?


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 4, 2019)

kmaxwell3 said:


> Great deer. When will that hunt be on your YouTube channel?


No time soon. I'm still hunting for a few doe and looking at bass boats. I usually post them just before the next season opens. August ?


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 5, 2019)

Good deal. Congrats!  That was your choice to shoot or not to shoot though? just saying...lol


----------



## rako (Nov 7, 2019)

Well done! Beautiful buck!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Nov 8, 2019)

God what a buck.


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 12, 2019)

Finally got time to put a tape to him. My Jethro Bodine ciphering was tested to the limit. Might want to check me ? 155 4/8 net and 172 4/8 gross


----------



## antharper (Nov 13, 2019)

Hoss !!!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 14, 2019)

BowanaLee said:


> Finally got time to put a tape to him. My Jethro Bodine ciphering was tested to the limit. Might want to check me ? 155 4/8 net and 172 4/8 gross



Awesome!! Congratulations again Lee. Heck of a deer.


----------



## antharper (Mar 5, 2021)

Man what a great buck for a fine man ! Is this the last one you killed ? I don’t think you shared any with us since


----------



## Stumper (Mar 6, 2021)

Awesome buck Lee, congratulations!


----------

